# Woody Mounts



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I shot a drake woody this morning and Im thinking of mounting it. Just looking for some poses. Does anybody have and cool ideas or mounts they already have? If you have pictures that would be even better. Also I did break the wing. Can a taxidermist fix this or should I just wait until i shoot another mount worthy one?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Talk to Rick Acker about all this. His mounts look great and I'm sure he'll have some good ideas of what to do. I think the broken wing should be fine. I've never mounted birds before, but I *think* (again, Rick would know...) they just use wires in them anyways.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well one thing with a broken wing....if you haven't thought of this already, is that if it's a sitting or standing mount they can mount the bad looking wing away from the side you see. But it's hard to tell because if you get a hold of a good taxedermist it's almost unnoticieable. But as far as the mounting position IMO the standing mount looks the best for the woody. With that kind of duck I think it best portrays it's colors in this position. Nice Job on the drake! I'm sure it will lokk good no matter what.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

bowinchester said:


> I shot a drake woody this morning and Im thinking of mounting it. Just looking for some poses. Does anybody have and cool ideas or mounts they already have? If you have pictures that would be even better. Also I did break the wing. Can a taxidermist fix this or should I just wait until i shoot another mount worthy one?


A broken wing is not that big of a deal. Especially if you want the mount standing, which I agree is the best look for a Woody. If you want a flying mount, the only time a broken bone on a wing is a deal breaker is when the wrist is broken.

You can go to www.roughridergamebirds.com for some poses if you would like...I would also go to google and hit images and type in wood ducks for 10's of thousands of live images.

Be sure to check your bird for pinfeathers...Kind of early for a mounter, but Woody's do feather out a bit quicker than most...

Good luck


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i shot a really nice drake opening weekend and the taxidermist was going to start on it the next week. i also think the standing shows the colors the best. i cant wait to get mine back!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

My wood duck pair.


----------

